# Dual Boot using Boot Manager in Jelly Bean



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

So I tried to use this app and run aokp official JB release while running Vicious MIUI as the phone Rom and embedded up in a boot loop that put me into recovery every time. Any ideas. The aokp Rom was fully installed and everything was successful. Is Boot Manager compatible with JB? By the way the phone kernel was Lean Kernel 1.5 i believe....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jh13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sadly Boot Manager is not compatible with Jellybean it seems. It has been somewhat of a disappointment of late for us crackflashers. Here was the last tweet from @init2winitapps.

"Conap and I have started a small llc with a few other guys and we have been writing apps for local businesses we currently have 24 in the android market under the llc. I'm now back in school and we have just become so busy we don't have the time to work on Boot Manager anymore. I still believe the project is great and would like to see it continue so again if you're interested in getting involved or know someone who is contact us via twitter and we'll discuss it. Keep in mind Boot Manager is a complex app so you must have good java and Android experience."

So, it would seem that if an experienced dev was interested in taking the reins they would need to contact Conap or Gflam. Not too sure they'd be giving it away since it was a paid app but who knows. I'm kind of irritated with the whole not letting people who paid for their app know that you aren't developing it anymore but times change and I'm sure they probably make more cash from their new venture. I wish them luck, Conap was an awesome Dev from my Eris days and wish them both well. I know it still works on ICS with ICS ROMS but NOT Jellybean, and not even with ICS as your phone ROM. SO...my advice is just keep making CWM or TWRP backups and switch between them that way.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bro., great write up.. Thanks for the info. That explains it..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, that sucks...


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I talked to conap a bit ago and it seemed like he didn't have time though was interested in how different jellybean was. It wouldn't be too easy to get it working. Maybe I can try talking to him again. No guarantees they'll work on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Boot manager was nice for a phone like the DX or something like that. It never worked right on ICS either. Couldn't run certain kernels with it or it would just lock up and error out while installing. Sucks that its not being supported anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

